# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  أفضل وسيط  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ALSHAMSI

الى جميع اخواني واخواتي في هذا المنتدى الطيب
السلام عليكم
أرغب في معرفة أفضل وسيط لتجارة ألاسهم
في ألسعودية وألبحرين
فهل من مساعدة   ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم ......... 
اول مرحبا اخوي الكريم  في منتدي الاسهم  
افضل وسيط  الكل  يمدح  شركة http://www.ameritrade.com/index1.html 
وهيه  كل العرب تقريبا  منتسبين اليها ............... 
وفيه غيرهم كثيرين ........
وهم http://www.indexsignal.com/vb/showt...CD+%CD%D3%C7%C8 https://www.alawsat.com/servlet/ControllerServlet http://www.beeebank.com/beeetrade/default.htm  http://www.cybertrader.com 
واعتقد  البنك الفرنسي في السعوديه ..........
والبنك الاهلي  
وهذا كل ماعندي ........وانشالله  يفيدونك الاخوانا المشرفين  بالمزيد

----------


## عياد

مابعد كلامك شي ينقال اختي المغامرة ماشاء الله صرتي استاذة اسهم لاتقولي على باب الله تخزي عنك العين   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي لكي

----------


## ALSHAMSI

*تحياتي أختي   ((المغامرة ))
ولكي مني جزيل الشكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة *

----------


## MOH_AMED

بالفعل اهم شئ شركة الوساطة

----------


## Shou Ba ad

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة

----------

